# Scolopendra spinosissima - pics



## JanPhilip (Dec 5, 2008)

Just got two of this amazing species. 
*0.0.1 Scolopendra spinosissima*






























Also got some S.s. gastroforeata, but i need to battle a few mites before they are good for pictures.

Cheers,
Jan Philip.


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice:clap:


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 5, 2008)

Cute pede.


----------



## Comatose (Dec 5, 2008)

Fantastic looking pede.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool, how long are those?  I've never seen those with my own eyes before.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow nice pics and great looking pedes! Where is this species from?


----------



## Steven (Dec 6, 2008)

very nice additions   


> S.s. gastroforeata


very much looking forward to see pictures of
Scolopendra subspinipes gastroforeata,...
what differentiate those from other subspinipes subspecies ?

@Phark: it's mainly from the Philipines


----------



## szappan (Dec 6, 2008)

WOW!  Very nice!  Love the orange colors and large spines on the terminals... Congratulations!


----------



## davidbarber1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Jan, absolutely a gorgeous pede. Great pics. And, welcome to the boards.

David


----------



## JanPhilip (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. I got both species from an import from the Philipines. The guys selling are swedeish and theyr homepage is www.kryp.eu

@Steven: Here is a pictuer of one of the other gastroforeata imported by the same people: -link-
For me this is the best looking subspinipes, except maybe the chineese "tigerlegg" one. Btw, do you know if there are much pedes beeing sold at Terraristika in Hamm? I am looking for a few S. mirabilis and a few other species. I want to get a few of each, so i can atemt breeding.

Cheers,
Jan Philip.


----------



## JanPhilip (Dec 6, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> Cool, how long are those?  I've never seen those with my own eyes before.


Im not  100% sure. The biggest one is about 16cm and the smaller one perhaps 12-14cm atm. Im hoping they will reach about 20.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAn (Dec 6, 2008)

Bet they get their imports from Jeff anyway..

didnt know subspinipes subspinipes had a colorform called gastroforeata lol..

I got abou 8 like those directly from the source.. they seem like common s.s to me heh


----------



## JanPhilip (Dec 6, 2008)

As far as i know its not a subspinipes subspinipes colorform, but a subspinipes subspecies. If they got them from the same source or not, i wouldnt know. But i think its possible that they have imported these themselves, i do not know who "Jeff" is...


----------



## peterbourbon (Dec 6, 2008)

Hallo Jan-Philipp 

Have you checked the subspecies-description to be sure it's _s.s. gastroforeata_ or it's just a "labeling" by the one who sold it to you?

Those subspinipes from Philippines always appeared to be _Sc. subspinipes subspinipes_ in past...that's why i ask. 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## JanPhilip (Dec 6, 2008)

I havent yet had the time to ID it propely, it was labled as such by the people who sold it to me, and i know that they are skilled enough to do a good ID, so i trust theyr ID.


----------



## spade (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello,

I am from the Philippines... I have many Sc. spinosissima WC ofcourse.. some are 6inches and siome are inches.. They grow huge i think.. Before I thought it is Sc. heros cause I don't know there is no Sc. heros in the Philippines... Some Sc. spinosissima have yellow legs with orage tips.. very beautiful and voracious eater.. I've been bitten by 8inches of this and I can say it has nasty bites compare to Sc. subspinipes subspinipes ...

And by the way I also have many Sc. subspinipes subspinipes  and there are many color variety some have redish yellow body, red or orange legs... and some are totally red body with black in it... We also have Sc. mortisans that looked like Sc. polymorpha that grows huge also..hehe


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 8, 2009)

i own a spinossissima,my abslolute favorite pede.
size is comparable to mutilans.
wish more were available in the states.
great photos.
andy


----------



## SAn (Jan 8, 2009)

spinossima reach dehaani sizes.


----------



## JanPhilip (Jan 8, 2009)

As mentioned, spinosissima reach much larger sizes then mutilans. My mutilans are thinner and shorter, the spinosissima is thicker and abit longer.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 8, 2009)

sweet i hope so.
this gorgeous at a larger size would be awesome.
i have just never seen one larger than a mutilans.(then again i have only seen 3)
i guess i will just have to feed it heavier lol.
best looker i own.
andy


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 8, 2009)

*nice!*

Awesome pede and pics! :clap:


----------

